# This wknd



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Looking promising for early and late this weekend. Thinking about heading out to Petronius Sunday evening and staying through midday Monday. Just wondering if anyone else was considering going out during that time frame?


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, the silence my inquiry met was only surpassed by the near total lack of anyone else in the VK area last night. After watching every forecast update for 48 hours, we made the call to make our first official tuna run. 5 out of 7 websites agreed on 1-2's falling to 1 or less for Sun/Mon, so we went. After mucho Mundo safety prep, and checking everything over like Meth Santa on Dec 23rd, we were all in. Seas were just like everyone except NOAA said they would be. We traveled out to Marlin for our first stop leaving Ft Morgan @ 630 & arriving @ 1030. Nice slow ride under the clearest star filled skies I've ever seen. Seas stayed as promised but they left out the Talladega pole position current that was running through there last night. Wow!!! Just doesn't cover it. Stayed there with little to no (read NO) action until 1,when we decided to check out Petronius. Got there and the bites were ON!!!! Yes,that was meant to be plural. Tuna bite bait, man crank reel, shark bite tuna, leave man head, rinse,repeat. We stayed there until we gluttonous few were,we felt, sufficiently punished. Tuna gods had other plans. Went back over to closest rig to Marlin, name escapes me from no sleep in 48, for some more punishment. All in all. We're able to save 4 of 12 footballs from the greedy little gray suiters. Stayed down south until @ 1030 when we rig hopped our happy little selves back home. Lot of time and effort for little payday, but those 4 BFT were the best tasting intended bait I've ever had. Can't wait for anothe favorable day. Until then, good times & tight lines.


----------



## GRADYMAN (Mar 7, 2017)

Don't feel to bad it took me at least seven trips before I started having better successful trips. I went out the last two weeks during optimum conditions. Caught 4 yft, 2 on each trip. The key to catching black fin is you have to get out of the lights and turn off your transom lights. It will help from getting the sharks attracted to your black fin. I got 10-12 at Petronius last Thursday night. Got more at marlin, and then couldn't drop down at ram Powell without hitting. Total we caught 40-50 blackfin and two 100 pound yft. Caught two more the week prior. So I will say I have learned something on each trip, from the sonar, bait, chum blocks, and setting a drift line correctly. Keep the faith it gets better


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for the encouragement. You know, we caught on to the sharks following us around, but never even considered that it was the transom lights and not the sound of the motor. Hearing you say it makes it so obvious now. Also will try getting out a little further from the rig. About how far outside of the lights have you found works the best? We're still learning the lessons and paying our dues anxiously awaiting the day it all comes together. Again, thanks for the input. My group is all newbs full of heart and short on knowledge, so any help is appreciated. While yesterday didn't have the fairy tale ending we hoped for, we still learned some things, had SOME success, and made it home safe. Thanks again.


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

BTW, nice pics! THAT is the day I'm waiting on! Wow! For me, that'd be epic!


----------



## GRADYMAN (Mar 7, 2017)

Need to be just outside the rig lights, unless of course the relief fires are going, makes it a little tough, but nice when it is cold. Usually around 50-100 yds off. Make sure you tell your guys fishing to eat their Wheaties before going out. The key is to have a constant reel once on. Can't stop and catch your breath, that's usually when sharks hit. Keep it coming up and then grab that line once they are on top and get it on the boat quickly. Lost a lot of black fin on top. Also recommend Hilton software app or rip charts is what I use. It does help pre game planning. But you made it home safe and you'll be ready to have another go at it. It took me 8 trips before I got my first yft. It I'll happen just be patient. Keep those lines tight.


----------

